# كنز ثمين .. شرح لاجراءات و نماذج ادارة المشاريع باللغة العربية والانجليزية



## Jordan079 (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .. 

اخواني الكرام .. وجدت لكم هذا الكنز الثمين الذي يمثل شرح لاجراءات و نماذج ادارة المشاريع باللغة العربية و أيضاً باللغة الانجليزية .. و هي مأخوذة من الموقع الرسمي للحكومة الالكترونية الأردنية - وزارة الاتصالات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات و منشورة للعامه للافادة ... 


الدخول للموقع باللغة العربية من هنا 








و الدخول للموقع باللغة الانجليزية من هنا 









أتمنى لكم وقتاً مفيداً و طيباً ...


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (13 فبراير 2011)

ألف شكر على الموقع


----------



## يافا فلسطين (13 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
تجربة اكثر من رائعة وتستحق التقدير

شكرا
عبدالقادر


----------



## humfa (15 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abdullah0000 (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## mostafammy (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد التجانى طه (28 فبراير 2011)

يغطيك العافية


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (1 مارس 2011)

لك خالص الشكر على مساهمتك القيمة


----------



## عادل الفيصل (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## العباده (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jamal (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## wagieh_saad (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ألف شكر لك


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Jamal (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## egypt_team2004 (23 أبريل 2011)

انا لا اجد اي جمله تعبر عن مدي شكري العميق لمجهودك


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much. its too much useful..


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 نوفمبر 2014)

egypt_team2004 قال:


> انا لا اجد اي جمله تعبر عن مدي شكري العميق لمجهودك


ولكني لا أجد شيئا يمكن تحميله
:72::72::72::8::8::8::57::57::57::57::71::71::71::82::82::82::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:
:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و غفر الله لوالديك
جهد مميز و رائع 
و محتوى مميز


----------



## hishamsalih (31 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (9 مارس 2015)

thanks alot
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

